
Why the Olympics didn't "Melt" the Internet - nreece
http://blogs.zdnet.com/perlow/?p=9221
======
prakash
<http://blogs.zdnet.com/perlow/?p=9224> comments from akam & llnw

------
prakash
This article has many factual errors in explaining how CDN's (Akamai &
Limelight) work. FYI: I used to work for Akamai.

------
Raphael
That is insane. Bravo, Limelight. Too bad the open web can't get it done yet.

